# oil pan



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm looking for a chrome plated oil pan for my 67 Goat.
Most of the ones online are sold by Trans Dapt.
These state they hold 4 quarts and are 7'' deep...........what the heck?
That cant be right can it?
I thought my Goat held 6 Qts.
thanks as always and always and always


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You will be MUCH better off using an original GM oil pan. the quality and thickness, as well of the chrome on most of the after market pans are not that good......if you must have chrome, replate your original pan. IMHO, Eric


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> You will be MUCH better off using an original GM oil pan. the quality and thickness, as well of the chrome on most of the after market pans are not that good......if you must have chrome, replate your original pan. IMHO, Eric


Totaly agree!!!!!!

There is only one other manufacturer who makes their oil pans here in the states with american steel, is Milodon. You would have to have it chromed. 
I just got a OEM replacement pan from them and was very happy with their quality and fit.


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

I just bought a new chrome one. It's to thin and I'm not going to use it. I have 3 67's and all the pans leak. I'm going with and alum pan. There thicker,stronger and when used with a cork gasket should not leak.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

once its in the car nobody will ever see it but you anyway.


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

Got to agree, stick with the stock pan and give it a good paint job. Most of the chrome pans are offshore in origin, thin in gauge, and the chrome starts to rust as soon as you take it out of the box. If you need extra capacity try Moroso, Milodon, or Canton. All make a pretty nice stuff.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

JustAl said:


> Got to agree, stick with the stock pan and give it a good paint job. Most of the chrome pans are offshore in origin, thin in gauge, and the chrome starts to rust as soon as you take it out of the box. If you need extra capacity try Moroso, Milodon, or Canton. All make a pretty nice stuff.


Moroso and Canton make all of their oil pans and most of their after market parts in China now. 

I put a Milodon stock replacement 4 qt pan that I was very happy with the fit. They are made here in the U. S.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '67 GTO has a 7 quart capicity with filter. The pan holds 6 quarts. 7 quarts is much better than 4 for heat removal and lubrication of the engine. My '65 389 holds 6 quarts....later engines varied, most held a little less. Chrome pans seal poorly and are a downgrade from a stock steel pan.


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

I didn't know about the Moroso and Canton stuff, sorry to hear it. I am using a Milodon road race pan, extra capacity and baffling for accel, decel and turning, it's a quality piece.


----------

